# medicals and pcc



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

what is the procedure of getting medicals and pcc...some can pls explain ....
Thanks in advance..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

for medicals... you have to fill up the form 26EH, X-Ray of chest, HIV blood test and submit the report. You can get this done in India, please visit: India - Panel Doctors for indian panel details.

FOR PCC, you need to apply in local passport office pay fees and wait for the PCC.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if your pp was made recently and ur police clearance was done during that time, all the pp office needs is ur passport which they stamp and return the same day


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

I got pp on May2006 with address in my native place...so...u mean to say better to apply from my native place? will it be a problem as im staying in hyderabad nw?

will they(police) do verification both in my native place and hyderabad too??


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

yes ...it is better to get the PCC from ur native place, if u apply from Hyderabad then they may check for ur new address once again ...which may take 6 to 8 weeks.

So, go to ur native place , fill the form 2 with ur address mentioned in the passport and apply for PCC


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

thx rangola1...

but if they comes for verification in my native place...if someone replies to the police that... im staying in hyderabad...wil it be a problem again??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes native place is the best.. dont get into going to hyd for the same, u will be stuck froever, the cops want proof for 2 yrs, sometimes they are not practical btu what do we say, they are doing their job, the way they are asked to


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes native place is the best.. dont get into going to hyd for the same, u will be stuck froever, the cops want proof for 2 yrs, sometimes they are not practical btu what do we say, they are doing their job, the way they are asked to


Is PCC required for Primary applicant as well as other secondary applicants too?
Or for primary applicant alone is enough?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> thx rangola1...
> 
> but if they comes for verification in my native place...if someone replies to the police that... im staying in hyderabad...wil it be a problem again??


while submitting the passport for PCC, they will check whether the police check was already done for you when they issued the PP initially, if it was done then job s over ....no worries....on the same day u will get the PCC, if they did not do the police check at that time of issuing then they may check now.....for that u better submit the passport to passport office and contact local police station they will take care of rest.....

if police come to ur house for checking, if any of ur relative/parents are available thats more than enough in some rare cases the police may ask u to come to police station, if they ask so then u can go and meet them thats alll......


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

once verification is done...will they send it by post or from where do we need to collect it police station or passport office?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

normally (99%) they would have verified you while issuing the passport ...I hope on the same day u can get ur pp.....very very rare cases they might have left without police check..
if they do check now then u can receive ur pp in speed post...

one question to u.....did u get ur pp initially in normal way or using tatkal????


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

normal way buddy...that time verification was done.

my only doubt is will they comes for verification again?( my pp was issued on 2006 may)


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

if they have done once, then they will not come again ....im very sure about that. *If u haven't changed ur address in ur pp* . So, if u apply from hyderabad, then it means that u changed ur address so they will surely come again. 

Any way I hope u have to get PCC done.....so, don't wait go to ur native where the pp was issued and apply for PCC. One more information, if u haven't completed ur medicals then u do ur medicals first and then do ur PCC.....if it was requested by ur CO!!


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

boss...im confused....i wil apply in my native place...so...in the form...wat i need to fill for present and permanent address?

if i put both as my native place address....will it be a problem?

pls suggest..

thanks,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

just put the address as the same, the one in the passport, dont put the new address, i hope the native place address is urs still, i mean ur folks or someone stays there


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

As anj said, put ur native address in the form for both present and permanent......if still u r not sure how to do better hire an agent , he will take care of everything and charge u around 300 to 500 rupees, no need to take the headache


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

thx lot buddies....


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

can i get the medicals and pcc done earlier so that ...while applying for visa...i can submit them...along vth visa....to quicker my visa process

pls suggest...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ukv the meds and occ has a validity of a year, and your initial entry depends on these two. if you get it done today and u get your visa say in 9 months u will get just 3 months to validate ur visa, its best to get it done when u know u hv a CO or when asked for


----------



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

*What if the pp was made in other state/town*

Hello Rangloa,
Thanks for helping all around. 
You said if police check was done while pp was issued then its a one day affair. 
ok - my pp was made in Noida. While ive now moved to Pune since last 3 years. 
My police checks were done when i was issued my passport. 
So now how should i go about getting pcc. 
If i goto RPO in Pune, can they check my police check was done while my passport was issued and hence give me a pcc same day. Or will they start their own procedure. 

Thanks 



rangola1 said:


> while submitting the passport for PCC, they will check whether the police check was already done for you when they issued the PP initially, if it was done then job s over ....no worries....on the same day u will get the PCC, if they did not do the police check at that time of issuing then they may check now.....for that u better submit the passport to passport office and contact local police station they will take care of rest.....
> 
> if police come to ur house for checking, if any of ur relative/parents are available thats more than enough in some rare cases the police may ask u to come to police station, if they ask so then u can go and meet them thats alll......


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

MaxOz said:


> Hello Rangloa,
> Thanks for helping all around.
> You said if police check was done while pp was issued then its a one day affair.
> ok - my pp was made in Noida. While ive now moved to Pune since last 3 years.
> ...


Hello MaxOz,

dont go to pune passport office at all, you will get in a mess, go to noida passport office and apply for PCC by filling the same address in the form as you have in the passport, dont mention pune anywhere. and you will get your pcc in a day.

I have done this 3 times, i am native of agra but now stay in gurgaon, so dont worry.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii all,

wat is the form number for medicals? is it 26 only or along with that r there ny other forms to be completed?

also for PCC, do we need to fill any form? or jus certificate from police is enough?


----------



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

gasingh said:


> Hello MaxOz,
> 
> dont go to pune passport office at all, you will get in a mess, go to noida passport office and apply for PCC by filling the same address in the form as you have in the passport, dont mention pune anywhere. and you will get your pcc in a day.
> 
> I have done this 3 times, i am native of agra but now stay in gurgaon, so dont worry.


thanks gasingh 
trust me now its a pain to goto ghaziabad passport office and ask for pcc. 
especially now that i live in pune. Is it really so troubling to get a pcc in pune. how long will it take - a month ? i can live with that. 
can i get some agent to do it ? 
since it seems like you have been through the whole visa process. 
2 more questions: 
1. I have applied for Victoria ss and waiting for the result ( under asco code 2231 - 79 C# specialist). Does my wife needs to take the IELTS test to show english competency as a secondary applicant ? Will a PG Degree certificate do (as mentioned in Immi site) ? she is a MSc in Biotech and the medium was english - though its not written on her degree. 
i think my potential options are :
i) Let her take the IELTS. 
ii) get a certificate from her college stating her medium of instruction was in english. 
iii) get a document certified from court stating her medium of instruction was english. ( this one seems like the easiest one). 
What do you suggest ? 

2. If i want to add a dependant(a newborn baby) later in my application. How do we go about it ? 

thanks a ton.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

HI MaxOZ,

for Victoria ss, did u send any bank statement(financial support)?
is it manadatory? im planning to apply...ny suggestions from your side?

pls help
thanks in advance,


----------



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

*not yet.*

No - I have not sent any bank statements yet .
Since they havent asked me yet. i have not heard from then since i applied (been only 2 weeks so far) except for a confirmation email. i think it takes around 8-10 weeks to assess SS. 
So its a wating game till then. 



ukv1234 said:


> HI MaxOZ,
> 
> for Victoria ss, did u send any bank statement(financial support)?
> is it manadatory? im planning to apply...ny suggestions from your side?
> ...


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii all,

wat is the form number for medicals? is it 26 only or along with that r there ny other forms to be completed?

also for PCC, do we need to fill any form? or jus certificate from police is enough?


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

MaxOz said:


> thanks gasingh
> trust me now its a pain to goto ghaziabad passport office and ask for pcc.
> especially now that i live in pune. Is it really so troubling to get a pcc in pune. how long will it take - a month ? i can live with that.
> can i get some agent to do it ?
> ...




If you apply from pune then , your verification is to be done again, this process took nearly 1.5 months for one of my friend who was from Hyderabad but was staying in Delhi and applied for PCC in Delhi.

sorry but i went for PCC for my European work permit and not for Australian PR, still in the process of filling ACS assessment so cant comment much on your queries.

As much as i know if you are not claiming points for your wife's qualification then she just have to get 4.5 score in IELTS which i think would be a very easy job, as i am in the same situation as you, i am making my wife to give IELTS because i have read cases where even after college letter that education was imparted in English DIAC people still asked for IELTS score.


For new born baby i think there is a status change form, but i am not sure about this, let some one else confirm this for you


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

Apply to your native place PP office, they will not check/verify anything again...

Yes, fill the same address as in passport for present and permanent address columns...........

in my case, My passport was issued in 2003 and they didnt need anything and just passport and the same got delivered in 4 days with PCC certificate.

take along all your documents like birth date proof, residence proof(atleast 2) and all the best



ukv1234 said:


> boss...im confused....i wil apply in my native place...so...in the form...wat i need to fill for present and permanent address?
> 
> if i put both as my native place address....will it be a problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## mazher (Apr 3, 2010)

*PCC from Hyderabad RPO*



rangola1 said:


> yes ...it is better to get the PCC from ur native place, if u apply from Hyderabad then they may check for ur new address once again ...which may take 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> So, go to ur native place , fill the form 2 with ur address mentioned in the passport and apply for PCC


Hello Sir,

After seeing your continuous replies, I think you have enough knowledge about PCC and medical verification. COuld you please kindly help me in this regard. I have got a Medical Scientist position in South Australia and I think I need to submit PCC along with my e457 online application form. Can you please suggest me whether, PCC is a must requirement for getting 457 visa???
If I submit my online 457 visa, do you think they may accept my application without PCC? Why I am asking because on the application brochure, it is clearly mention that, 'It (police clearance) may be require upon the advice of Immigration and citizenship department' of australia. So it means its not compulsion?
Could you please kindly suggest me what to do, as I am running out of time.

Another thing I am using my father's credit card for paying visa fees. But his account is in SBI, how can I pay visa fees in terms of AUS dollars?

I would appreciate for you early reply. Thanks in advance....
Mazher


----------

